# 1960s Bucherer - new in



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I took a last minute punt on this and won, based on bad Ebay photos and a vague idea they were a decent brand. It's going to need some work, as expected, not least new crown and a clean up around the case. Crystal might come up with some polish, or be replaced. Inside is an ETA 2472, which I'm reluctant to get going with all that filth around the edges, though the works themselves look clean. Thoughts on Bucherer? Not a name I've seen come up on TWF recently.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bucherer are a very well respected Swiss jewellers, and these are their house watches. The quality is better than average and the new ones, well, the prices make me wince.

They were often Chronometer rated, and things like plating tend to be 20 or 40 microns rather than 10. They are worth searching out


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Good find. :thumbsup:

I would date it at mid to late 60's, well worth a clean up, IMO!

From the 1970's they were, also, well respected for their chronometer rated timepieces. They are a very innovative watchmaker today, particularly with their peripheral rotor movements, the A1000 & onwards.

Some additional info on the brand,,,

https://www.hautehorlogerie.org/en/brands/history/h/carl-f-bucherer/

Was fortunate to pick up an circa 1980 chronometer for very little money...

Top loader, SS case, 36mm.

Cal: 6050 (ETA 2872), 21 jewel.














































:thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Just as an aside, Bucherer has a long-held association with Rolex as a retailer of their watches. The Bucherer name sounds as if it should be high-end and Swiss, and watches branded and sold by the company shouldn't disappoint. However, because the Bucherer name is not well-known generally, there will probably be some bargains out there to be had.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Karrusel said:


> Good find. :thumbsup:
> 
> I would date it at mid to late 60's, well worth a clean up, IMO!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info - that chronometer is stunning, love the linen dial.

While looking around the web, I've seen some Bucherer watches with ETA 2472 movements that are rated chronometer and others, like my one, aren't. So is that just the certification, which I guess is expensive, or different components?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

> Just as an aside, Bucherer has a long-held association with Rolex as a retailer of their watches. The Bucherer name sounds as if it should be high-end and Swiss, and watches branded and sold by the company shouldn't disappoint. However, because the Bucherer name is not well-known generally, there will probably be some bargains out there to be had.


 indeed. these spoons can be picked up cheaply


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> While looking around the web, I've seen some Bucherer watches with ETA 2472 movements that are rated chronometer and others, like my one, aren't. So is that just the certification, which I guess is expensive, or different components?


 The 2472 is a well respected movement due it's quality of construction at the time.

Gaining chronometer certification was largely due to the additional regulation required to meet COSC specifications, which came at an additional cost.

https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=ETA_2472

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> Thoughts on Bucherer?


 Good quality watches . A very nice looking watch indeed , and a fabulous addition to your collection :thumbs_up:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Scott and anyone else interested in Bucherer/Rolex spoons, I should just say that I wrote an article on these not that long ago for the Forum, which you will find in my topics section.


----------

